# My pair of Crocs



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i talked the talked but i didn't walk the walk.....until now. i finally got pics of my croc monitor pair. in the pics niblet (my oringal croc) is the one hiding behind the wood. the new guy is just sittin there eating the rat. as each day goes on i start to see more and more things that just make me think they are male and female. the way they act espically the new guy towards niblet it just makes me wonder. anyways here they are.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

those are awesome








looks like they have a nice enclousure to live in


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wow they look awesome, congrats on the buy


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Wasn't that your dream reptile in the other thread?

Congrats my boy.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW...very nice!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

unreal.... must be nice to have a reptile zoo in your own home-


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys. haha yeah they take up quite the area. no my dream reptile would be a albino croc monitor. i mean i guess it's still a croc but a albino would be really nice.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

do you handle them









or are they just not tame?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i love the color,, but i always thought in a cage moniters were a solo animal,,,,? couldnt they do damage if one peace of food was put in there?{fighting}


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

the only time i have held either of them is when i just got them and moved them into their home. other then that they are far to aggressive to me to even try to hold and they have really big chompers.

the smaller one will eat whenever food is placed into the habitat and the larger one lets it sit fo awhile before she eats so i just feed the smaller one first and when he goes to bed for the evening i feed the larger one. other then that they get along great, there always basking with eachother and never show any signs of aggression to eachother. the only thing i would say is the little one wants to make babies with larger one and she wants nothing to do with him.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and there suposed to get how big again.....?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice Pickup!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea those things are pretty crazy!! Colors on them are freekin awsome!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

smokinbubbles said:


> the only time i have held either of them is when i just got them and moved them into their home. other then that they are far to aggressive to me to even try to hold and they have really big chompers.
> 
> the smaller one will eat whenever food is placed into the habitat and the larger one lets it sit fo awhile before she eats so i just feed the smaller one first and when he goes to bed for the evening i feed the larger one. other then that they get along great, there always basking with eachother and never show any signs of aggression to eachother. the only thing i would say is the little one wants to make babies with larger one and she wants nothing to do with him.


amazing man

whats the specs on their habitat

and when you clean the cage, how do you do it? with them being so agressive...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

my guess he well be using "trank darts" when they get bigger lol PROBLY MY FAV MONITER OUT THERE


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Great looking pair, I liked the third pic form the top the best.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the replies.

the cage is 6'H x 11' x 4'W.

there color actually doesn't do them any justice in the pictures casue they are rollin around in cypress and a peat moss bedding all day. i use the trex active uv heat flood lights and they work wonders on the reptiles skin. the smaller one was more of a brown/black when i got him with little green and now all his colors just exploded.

the average croc monitor gets about 6-8' but there have been some that have gotten over 12'. you just have to remember though that the tail can be 400% bigger then the actually body. still though extreme caution should be taken when goin into a habitat with one of these guys casue they have the longest teeth of all the monitor species (plus they have straight teeth not curved like all other monitors) and a simple bite from a 4' small croc could easily send you into the hospital to get some nice stitches. when i go into the habitat to to do spot cleans or change the water i just keep a sharp look out. this also just like to sit there and watch your every move and lunge every now and then.

all in all these are by far my favorite reptile and by no means for someone just getting into keeping reptiles. im hoping that they give me some beautiful babies in the near future.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Can you post a full shot on the enclosure? I cant believe you have two of these in your home!

Check out this pic of one its huge and too think your going to have 2 of them DAmn. Imagine falling into the enclosure its like falling into the lions den.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how much were they.. if you dont mind


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i will try to get some pics. currently goin through a break up and the old lady took the digital camera.

the female was 550 shipped and i paid 475 for the male at a local reptile show.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

you got them for a decent price.
i see a few on kingsnake that looks in poor condition for bigger bucks.
how big is the enclosure if you don't mind?
and how big are the pair?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

the heads on those things are huge, probably have strong jaws eh.


----------



## Schizophrenic (Sep 7, 2008)

smokinbubbles said:


> i will try to get some pics. currently goin through a break up and the old lady took the digital camera.


Translation: _"Next time I go up to the pet shop I'll take a few photos of their display."_

lol


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Schizophrenic said:


> i will try to get some pics. currently goin through a break up and the old lady took the digital camera.


Translation: _"Next time I go up to the pet shop I'll take a few photos of their display."_

lol








[/quote]

hey dip sh*t why don't you find another forum to spam.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

for everyone elses thats not limp wristed thanks for the replies.

i have the enclouser size posted earlyer in the post but they are 6'H x 11' x 4'W. the female is about 6 feet where the male is about 4.5 to 5. the strong jaws im goin to guess yes, haha. never gotten a chance to find out yet.


----------



## Schizophrenic (Sep 7, 2008)

smokinbubbles said:


> i will try to get some pics. currently goin through a break up and the old lady took the digital camera.


Translation: _"Next time I go up to the pet shop I'll take a few photos of their display."_

lol








[/quote]

hey dip sh*t why don't you find another forum to spam.
[/quote]

Temper Temper..... How did I "spam" a forum? Seems to me I just called out someone who was full of sh*t. Spaming would entail the repeated solicitation or advertisement of electronic information. There is a distinct difference. Welcome to teh interwebs.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

to me spamming is anything on the net unwanted,,,, kind of like me ,,,wink...


----------

